# co2 regulator



## jshiloh13 (Dec 12, 2010)

Has anyone ever used a regulator from a kegorator for their co2 system? I found a system on Craig's list i can get pretty cheap. I would just have to add a solenoid and a needle valve. Just seeing if you all had any ideas before i go wasting my money.


----------



## oldpunk (Dec 9, 2012)

It will work. Don't spend more than $50 on it if it's good condition.


----------



## johnmark03 (Feb 21, 2013)

Hey don't waste too much money on it...
If you think it is in good condition and no too costly then you will buy it..


----------



## jshiloh13 (Dec 12, 2010)

Thanks for the reply. I am getting a 20# tank and a regulator for $50, it dont seem like a bad deal. is there any drawbacks to using the the kegorator regulator vs. One made for aquarium use?


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I think its what people used to use back in the day, before aquarium specific ones were made.


----------



## WheeledGoat (Jan 29, 2013)

I just finished converting my co2 from my keezer to my aquarium (yesterday, in fact!).

It'll work, no problem - you're definitely on the right track; just add solenoid, needle valve and you'll prob want a bubble counter too. (plus a trip or two to the hardware store for various elbows and connecting pieces.)

Most regulators for beer are single stage, though (mine is) - and there are some that will say dual stage are a little better for our fine-tuned purposes. I'm just keeping my pressure tuned down to around 15-20psi coming out of the regulator, and between that and the needle valve, I figure I've got a makeshift dual stage anyway.

Just beware the expiration on the tank you're getting - might be why it's cheap. You won't be able to get it refilled if it's out of date without paying to have it recertified. I've been told there's places that will exchange co2 tanks, but I've never done that myself.


----------



## jshiloh13 (Dec 12, 2010)

Thanks for the info all. And thanks for the tip on the date wheeledgoat.


----------



## oldpunk (Dec 9, 2012)

jshiloh13 said:


> Thanks for the reply. I am getting a 20# tank and a regulator for $50, it dont seem like a bad deal. is there any drawbacks to using the the kegorator regulator vs. One made for aquarium use?


Nope. Most of the non-aquarium units are better than what we're used to seeing.


----------



## WheeledGoat (Jan 29, 2013)

here, I took a couple shots of the regulator I just finished last week - switched it over from brewing to aquarium. If you click on the photos, you can read the description which lists the parts (though I'm still not sure why the photo descriptions are in a short-bus sized font).


----------

